# Gennep Hafenbecken



## Christian87 (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo ,kann mir jemand sagen ob der Paesplas das HafenBecken in Gennep ist ? Wollte morgen mal hin und habe nicht wirklich was gefunden was den Namen betrifft Und wo könnte man es noch versuchen? Kennt jemand einen See in der Nähe?Info wäre SUPER  . Gruss Chris.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gennep Hafenbecken*

Guckst du.
:m


----------



## Christian87 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gennep Hafenbecken*

Danke DIR .


----------



## Thomas. (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gennep Hafenbecken*

Hallo
 laut Visplanner darf man dort nicht angeln, ich weiß aber das wenn man in einem Verein aus Gennep ist dort angeln darf.
 In einem Angelladen in Goch gibt es aber auch Tageskarten.
 Ansonsten in Plasmolen ein wenig weiter.


 Gruß


----------



## Frank aus Lev (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gennep Hafenbecken*



Thomas. schrieb:


> Hallo
> laut Visplanner darf man dort nicht angeln, ich weiß aber das wenn man in einem Verein aus Gennep ist dort angeln darf.
> In einem Angelladen in Goch gibt es aber auch Tageskarten.
> Ansonsten in Plasmolen ein wenig weiter.
> Gruß


Stimmt#6 da ist Angeln verboten, da habe ich nicht drauf geschaut. Schande über mein Haupt.
Gehört auch nicht zu irgend einem Verein laut meiner App.


----------



## Carpdr (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gennep Hafenbecken*

Hallo Leute,

 bin Mitglied im Genneper Verein und man darf das Hafenbecken dann beangeln.

 VISPAS für den Genneper Verein gibt es im Angelshop Goch beim Tom.

 Gruß
 Stefan


----------

